
Website builder Elementor secures $15m from Lightspeed - nubela
https://sharedhere.com/thread/view/7YfSii82rdqFCKBrLgLAWX
======
nubela
Sounds like [https://getshogun.com](https://getshogun.com) sans Shopify
integration. What is up with everyone trying to bring Microsoft Frontpage to
the web?

